# Looking for livery -North Hants/West Berkshire



## wadders (5 June 2013)

Hi all,

I'm moving to Sherfield on Loddon at the beginning of August and need to find somewhere to move my 15hh mare. I work in Wokingham so ideally I'm looking for DIY/assisted DIY somewhere between the two. Nearer to Sherfield on loddon would be great, so less travel at weekends but saying that I'm happy to do up to a 25 minute drive. The only must haves that I'm after are a school and access to hacking, happy to do roadwork to get to hacking.

So suggestions and any contact details for yards would be most welcome!
Thank you,
Jo.


----------



## Rully (6 June 2013)

Hi, there is a yard in sherfield on loddon which is nice with a school, my friend has been there for several years but hacking could be better. Blue house farm mattingley, also cold piece farm (another friend has that) school loads of off road hacking, longacres, plus a couple on bramshill so great hacking.


----------



## katiey (6 June 2013)

Hi - google or look on facebook for jjggees 

They are in Ashford Hill, lovely yard, fab people - has school, lots turnout, good on and off road hacking (woods, river ride etc)

I know they have space atm for Livery. Give Jules a call or email and she will help you.

Good Luck x


----------



## wadders (9 June 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. 
Unfortunately JJGeesGees is just a bit too far in the wrong direction for me. 
I'm finding that I'm collecting lots of names of yards but for the life of me can't find contact details! I think I'll have to go have a drive round.
Any more suggestions?


----------



## mavandkaz (13 June 2013)

I used to livery there years ago. Was on a lovely diy yard called oak tree stables (if i remember correctly). You won't find them on internet as only a small yard but still have a contact number if you want it. There is also pentire sports horses which is a big yard with good facilities, not sure if they still do liveries, although just done a quick search and they mave have moved! Or there is lodge farm on the edge of basingstoke. Have a look round bramley and mattingly as well, or there is lottie crockers in beech hill, which backs onto stratfield saye which is not far at all.
Hope that helps, it has been a while since i was that way and tended to be on bigger yards further out.


----------

